# Run For Cover: The Art of Derek Riggs



## Chris (Oct 26, 2006)

ironmaiden.com said:


> With Iron Maiden proving themselves hands-down the hottest metal band on the planet with their killer new studio album A Matter Of Life And Death, what better time to commemorate all things Maiden, than with an art book celebrating the creator of Eddie?
> 
> Run For Cover: The Art Of Derek Riggs is a full color explosion of Eddie in your face. Iron Maidens beloved neon monster is quite possibly the most beloved and recognized character rock n roll has ever witnessed. And in Iron Maiden lore, Eddie has been there from the beginning, helping make Maiden the juggernaut they have become. In Run For Cover, heavy metals preeminent book man Martin Popoff coaxes the life story out of Eddies reclusive creator, with Iron Maiden manager Rod Smallwood - the prime source of ideas for Eddie outside of Derek himself - also adding his twist on the tale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2006)

Derek Riggs is the greatest artist ever.


----------

